# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Tapatalk

## jnss

Ierosinu pielipināt forumam tapatalku (http://www.tapatalk.com). Baisi ērta lieta tiem kas forumus lasa no telefona vai planšetdatora.

----------


## JDat

es lasu forumu mobīlajā telefonā bez jebkādām papildus fīčam. Vienkārši atveru un lasu. Baigi ērti.

----------


## jnss

> es lasu forumu mobīlajā telefonā bez jebkādām papildus fīčam. Vienkārši atveru un lasu. Baigi ērti.


 Tā jau ir - kamēr nepamēģina ko labāku tikmēr ierastais liekas labs. Mans nelaiķa vecfāters ar domāja ka žigulis ir vislabākā un ērtākā mašīna līdz 87.g. dabuja izbraukt ar simto audi...  ::

----------


## JDat

Ir tāds vecs elektroniķu teiciens: vrag horošo, eto luče.
Modernajiem ITišņikiem to nesaprast.

----------


## jnss

Ar šadu attieksmi sadaļa „Ieteikumi„ ir pilnīgi lieka. Jauku vakaru.

----------


## JDat

uzrodas visādi kretīni, kuriem vajag visādas figņas like tapatalk. Tevi jau zābakforumā atšuva. Nu ko tu vari bāzties. Uztaisi savu forumu un tapojies līdz riebumam.

----------


## jnss

Nevari vēl arvien nomierināties?
Tavas analītiķa spējas gan ir apbrīnojamas - zābakforumā, kā tu to sauc, nēesmu pat reģistrējies, kur nu vēl kaut ko rakstijis. Bet tas jau tev netraucē izgāzt savu smirdīgo verbālo caureju visās iepējamās vietās. Un šādus cilvēkus vēl nozīmē par moderātoriem! Skumji

----------


## JDat

Te tev nav facebook un datoristu forums. Uz redzēšanos!

----------

